# WANTED: Used 2 Horse Trailer



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I am looking for a used 2 horse trailer. Year 2000 or newer. Can be a bumper pull or gooseneck. Must have some tack storage space. Interior height must be at least 7-feet. Would prefer aluminum, but will consider RUST FREE steel trailers. Please post details and photos on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Oops, forgot to post a price. My budget is limited to around $4000.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I was wandering through this site, and saw several nice looking trailers. HorseClicks - Horses for Sale - FREE Ads

There was one on there, stock/tack/L/Q combo that looked like it might bear investigating further, I narrowed search to Ohio, but you may want to look further afield, see what you can find.

Most people would be willing to meet you halfway I would think.

If I see something while I am wandering around the internet, I will come back and tell you.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

HorseClicks is a very useful resource; I wouldn't be surprised if I bought my trailer off an ad on that site. The right thing just hasn't come along on there yet though. I'm way too picky for my price range. LOL.


----------

